#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Pornofilms

## van Bommel

Sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden zijn ook voor anderen interessant. Vandaar hier deze vraag plus antwoord.

*Vraag:* 

Mag je volgens de Islam wel naar pornofilms kijken ? 


*Antwoord:* 

Volgens de meerderheid van de geleerden vallen exhibitionisme, voyeurisme of gluren, dus ook het bekijken van peepshows als seksattractie en het bekijken van pornofilms in huiselijke kring of alleen, allemaal onder moedwillig wellustige voorstellingen bekijken en zelf ook wellustig of geil willen worden. Het bevat geen leerzame materie en over het algemeen bevat dit soort films zelfs geen verhaal of zelfs maar een simpel verhaal. Vanuit het oogpunt ledigheid is des duivels oorkussen en verveling is voor de dommen is het harm, maar omdat het ook een vernederende positie voor de mensen die in hun naaktheid worden bekeken, worden geploiteerd en verkocht, betekent, is het dubbel harm. Als je hierna nog wil kijken is het je eigen verantwoordelijkheid. Er is een kleine minderheidsopinie die ervan uitgaat dat het soms inspirerend voor een doodlopend seksleven kan zijn, maar het blijft een smakeloos en uiterst stompzinnig tijdverdrijf en bevindt zich op de schaal van harm tot hall meer in de buurt van harm...

Abdulwahid van Bommel

----------


## tazaghiniagirl

a mojizan wie weet nou niet dat dat haram is....  :melig:

----------


## tahramt

Tegenwoordig is alles door elkaar en daarom lijkt of sommige dingen niet meer haram zijn.
Sommige moslims staan daar niet bij stil omdat we bijna het gedrag van koffar hebben overgenomen.

Het ergste aan porno is dat je het overall kan 
tegenkomen . tegenwoordig op p.c's en daar kijken er veel van onze kleine moslim jongeren naar en getrouwde mannenen en zelfs vrouwen .

Door dit gedrag vervreemdt een moslim helemaal van zijn eigen geloof (islam) en dat sommigen zelfs hun huwelijk aan stuk kan gaan.

----------


## hadassa

P.S. Dit stukje heb ik gekopieerd en is dus niet van mezelf;-)


Seks en Satan

Mag ik je iets heel persoonlijks vragen?
In welke mate geef je soms toe aan de verleidingen
van porno op internet, TV of magazines?

Ik hoef je antwoord niet te kennen.
Wat ik wel wil zeggen, is:

Geef er alsjeblieft nooit meer aan toe!

De Bijbel zegt dat iemand die leeft in seksuele zonde,
geen plaats heeft in Gods wereld (1 Kor. 6:9).
Seksuele perversie is een dodelijke zonde, 
en veel te veel christenen geven eraan toe, 
zonder te beseffen wat de gevolgen zijn.

Porno is een kwaad dat dodelijk is, in de ergste graad.
Het kan je letterlijk alles kosten - zelfs je leven met God.

Niemand die in onreinheid leeft, heeft een blijvende 
plek bij God, zegt de Bijbel heel duidelijk.
Niemand. God is rein en Hij wil dat je kiest voor reinheid.

Natuurlijk wil God je helpen, als je ermee worstelt. 
Maar God weet of je echt vrij wilt worden 
of dat je diep in je hart eigenlijk het liefst blijft genieten 
van seksuele onzuiverheid. Pas als jij echt vrij wilt zijn, 
met alles wat in je is, kan God je helpen.

Haat het kwaad!

Sinds mijn bekering, in 1991, heb ik mezelf
altijd ver gehouden van porno. Mijn volharding in deze keuze
heeft me enorme zegen gebracht. God heeft me gezegend 
met een schat van een vrouw, met wie ik een heerlijke 
liefdesrelatie mag beleven, zonder de vuile invloed van onreinheid. 
We ervaren een vreugde bij elkaar, die alleen God kan geven.

Ook kan God me als een zuiver kanaal gebruiken 
om zijn liefde en bevrijding door te geven 
aan honderdduizenden mensen, wereldwijd. 
Dat zou ook niet mogelijk zijn, als ik had gekozen
om toe te geven aan porno. 

Het geluk dat ik krijg van God, wil ik voor niets 
of niemand inruilen. Zelfs niet voor de mooiste 
lichamen op internet of TV.

Hoe is het me gelukt, om vrij te blijven
en door te groeien in Gods plan met mijn leven?

Door keihard te zijn. Ik haat het kwaad met alles wat in mij is!
Ik weiger te geloven dat het mij iets goeds
of prettigs kan bieden. Want ik zie de demonen
die er doorheen werken en mensen binden
aan lust en onreinheid. Ik besef dat er een macht
achter zit, die uiteindelijk dood en verwoesting brengt.

Mijn levensgeluk en de liefde van God 
is voor mij veel te kostbaar, om het in te ruilen 
voor de verleidelijke vuiligheid van Satan. 

Veel mensen vragen zich af, waarom ze Gods liefde
niet ervaren. Of waarom het in hun leven zo moeilijk gaat.
Of waarom God hun gebed niet verhoort en ze geestelijk
niet vooruit komen. Het antwoord is eenvoudig: 
als jij soms toegeeft aan zonde, dan open je 
een poort voor de duisternis. Als jij je leven zuiver houdt 
voor God, dan open je een poort naar de hemel. 

Uiteraard weet ik hoe sterk de verleiding soms kan zijn.
Het betekent niet, omdat ik er sinds mijn bekering vrij van ben, 
dat ik soms niet in de verleiding kom. Regelmatig krijg ik 
ook emails die me vanalles aanbieden. Maar ik weet 
wat er op het spel staat en welk geluk ik uit handen geef,
als ik erin trap.

Daarom wil ik absoluut niet toehappen. 
Hoe sterk de verleiding soms ook kan zijn. 
Hoeveel valstrikken er ook op mijn pad kunnen komen.
Ik kies ervoor om te vechten, met alles wat ik heb. 

Als jij ook vecht met al je kracht 
en werkelijk vrij wilt worden, dan zul je 
de overwinning behalen. Want de aanhouder wint. 

Hoe kun je je wil versterken, om vrij te worden?
Door te beseffen hoe dodelijk het is.
Hoe satanisch het is, door en door.
Hoe gevaarlijk het is, voor je ziel.
Hoezeer het Gods afkeer opwekt 
en de deur naar Gods zegen sluit.
"Niemand die aan hoererij doet, heeft een plek
in Gods koninkrijk", zegt de Bijbel.

Natuurlijk is er wel vergeving en herstel voor iedereen,
die zich bekeert. Maar dan moet je je wel echt bekeren!
God vergeeft graag en overvloedig. 
Maar Hij zegt wel: "Ga heen en zondig niet meer" 
(Johannes 8:11).

Beken je zonden

Hoe kun je vrij blijven van porno?
Door erover te praten en te bidden met vrienden
(of vriendinnen als je een meisje bent) en regelmatig
bij elkaar te komen om elkaar te helpen.

Recent belde een jongeman uit de kerk mij op.
Hij bekende dat hij op pornowebsites was geweest,
en vroeg me om vergeving. Ik sprak vergeving uit
en bad met hem. Het gevolg was, dat hij er meteen 
vrij van was. Als hij me niet gebeld had 
en het verborgen had gehouden, was hij waarschijnlijk 
vandaag nog stees niet vrij geweest van die zonde.

Als jij je fouten bekent aan iemand anders,
breng je ze in het licht, waar God de baas is.
Als je je worstelingen verborgen houdt,
zijn ze in het duister, waar Satan de baas is.

Breng je leven in het licht! De kortstondige schande 
is veel minder erg dan de dood, die anders 
je leven verwoest.

De Bijbel zegt: "Beken dus aan elkaar
uw zonden en bid voor elkaar. Dan zult u genezen."
(Jakobus 5:16)

Breek met zonde. Geef je leven toch niet weg,
voor die korte momenten van genot!
Blijvend geluk is veel kostbaarder, 
dan lichamelijke prikkels.

Als je God gehoorzaamt en je kiest om elke dag
als een leeuw te vechten tegen de hyena's
die je willen verscheuren, dan zal God je
een rijke beloning geven. Want de Bijbel zegt 
dat God mensen overvloedig beloont, 
die kiezen voor zuiverheid en liefde.

Wees radicaal. Geef je leven en je bestemming niet weg
aan de hoeren op TV, het web of in de krantenkiosk.
Vecht voor jezelf, voor je (toekomstige) partner en voor God.

Het is alles waard.

----------


## hadassa

Nog ff wat gekopieerd.............>>!!



Seks en Satan (2)



Er komt zoveel reactie op de vorige LifeLetter, 
over het gevaar van porno en seksuele onreinheid, 
dat ik er nog wat extra aandacht aan zal geven.

Wat ik wil benadrukken, is dat God seks niet vies vindt. 
Seks is een geschenk van God voor de mens.
Hij heeft het gemaakt als iets moois. 
God wil dat jij optimaal kunt genieten van seks. 
Juist daarom is het zo belangrijk dat je radicaal breekt 
met elke vorm van porno. 

Want porno is een perverse, onnatuurlijke,
respectloze en egoistische misvorming van seks.

Het heeft niets te maken met liefde,
maar is een agressieve werking van 
onnatuurlijke, egoistische lust.

Seks is bedoeld als een liefdesdaad, een liefdesspel 
tussen twee mensen, die echt van elkaar houden 
en die hun leven in eeuwige trouw aan elkaar hebben toegewijd.
Seks is niet bedoeld als iets wat op zich staat, 
maar als een hoogtepunt in een intieme, persoonlijke relatie 
tussen twee mensen, die zichzelf naar geest, 
ziel en lichaam blootgeven aan elkaar. 

Porno staat haaks op wat liefde is. Meer nog:
het verwoest zelfs liefde, omdat het je egoisme
zo sterk stimuleert. 

Jouw genot is het enige wat telt. Je ziet de ander 
als een gebruiksvoorwerp, om jouw wilde begeerten 
te bevredigen, in plaats van je innerlijk met de ander 
te verbinden en als twee personen intens 
van elkaar te genieten.

Bij lust heb je geen interesse in de ander, 
behalve in het genot dat hij of zij jou op dat moment 
kan geven. Je gebruikt letterlijk het lichaam 
van een ander voor jezelf. Daarom haat God het zo, 
want het botst in elk opzicht met liefde.

God is de bron van alles wat goed is, zegt de Bijbel (Jakobus 1:17). 
Hij geeft echte liefde, zuivere seks en heerlijke vriendschap.
Hij schenkt trouw en puurheid. Hij maakt je emotioneel 
en geestelijk gezond en laat je genieten 
van je huwelijkspartner.

Satan is de bron van alles wat tegen God in gaat (Johannes 8:44).
Hij keert Gods gaven om tot iets pervers, die geen geluk 
maar verwoesting brengen. 

Liefde bouwt op. Lust breekt af. 

Als God seks geeft, dan is het een zegen. 
Als seks beinvloedt wordt door satan, 
dan wordt het een vloek.

In de Bijbel geeft God volgende dringende waarschuwing:

"Kinderen, luister naar mij,
schenk aandacht aan mijn woorden.
Volg de wegen van zon vrouw niet,
dwaal niet op haar paden.
Veel slachtoffers heeft zij gemaakt,
talloos velen zijn door haar geveld.
Haar woning is de toegang tot het dodenrijk,
van daar daal je af tot in de kamers van de dood.
(Spreuken 7:24-27)

Seksuele zonde is een toegang tot het dodenrijk. De poort 
naar de onderwereld, waar machten van de dood heersen. 
Wil jij je leven openen voor dat soort machten? 
Wil jij dat demonen uit het dodenrijk vrije toegang krijgen 
in jouw leven? Ik denk het niet.

De Bijbel maakt duidelijk dat mensen die toegeven aan zonde
in de greep kunnen komen van demonen (Lukas 11:14-24). 
Wat zijn demonen? Geestelijke wezens, die als doel hebben 
de mens van Gods liefde en waarheid weg te leiden. 
Deze geestelijke wezens staan onder heerschappij van satan, 
de duivel, die Gods oervijand is.

In de praktijk blijkt dat veel mensen die zich
hebben overgegeven aan porno, 
bevrijding nodig hebben van demonen.

Als je beinvloedt wordt door demonen, krijg je gedachten, 
gevoelens, neigingen, dromen, enz. die je eigenlijk niet wilt. 
De vuiligheid die eigen is aan die demon, wordt nadrukkelijk 
in jouw leven gebracht. Er zijn veel meer mensen 
die daar last van hebben, dan je zou durven vermoeden. 
De psychiatrie barst van mensen die gekweld worden door demonen.

Zonde is dus niet alleen dodelijk omdat het 
tegen Gods liefde, reinheid en goedheid in gaat 
en jou belemmert in je relatie met je hemelse Vader. 
Het opent ook poorten in jouw leven voor de demonen van satan, 
om je huis als het ware te bezetten en je 
een gevangene te maken van hun eigen vuiligheid.

Daarom is het zo belangrijk dat je keihard breekt
met elke vorm van seksuele onreinheid.

God is je vader, die je wil helpen. 
God veroordeelt je niet, maar als jij kiest voor onreinheid,
dan plaats jij jezelf onder heerschappij van satan. 

Wees alsjeblieft radicaal en echt. Wees geen slaaf 
van het kwaad, maar wees een vrijwillige dienaar van het goede. 
Het ene brengt eeuwige dood en verderf, 
het andere brengt eeuwige vreugde en leven.

Doen!!!

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door tahramt_ 
> *en getrouwde mannenen en zelfs vrouwen.*




De vanzelfsprekendheid waarmee dit wordt geschreven is z ontzettend eng.

----------


## catch22

> Het bevat geen leerzame materie


Nee, meestal niet,of je moet nieuwe standjes zien. Maar geilheid is nooit bedoel als leerzaam. Als met je eigen gehuwelijkte vrouw de liefde bedrijft is dat ook niet bedoeld pur sec als leerzaam.




> vernederende positie voor de mensen die in hun naaktheid worden bekeken


Waarom verneder ik die mensen als ik ernaar kijk? Zij kozen vrijwillig (zo niet, dan is het inderdaad verwerpelijk) om dit te doen, zij kunnen trots zijn, of beschaamd, of ongeinteresseerd etc. (ik kan dat, net zo min als ieder ander, niet bepalen zonder hun mening te kennen).

Maar ik kan wel stellen dat blijkbaar die acteurs die positie indertijd niet vernederend vonden, of anders vonden ze het geld dat ze ervoor kregen voldoende om die vernederende positie te billijken. Dit is hun eigen vrije keuze.

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Er is een kleine minderheidsopinie die ervan uitgaat dat het soms inspirerend voor een doodlopend seksleven kan zijn, maar het blijft een smakeloos en uiterst stompzinnig tijdverdrijf en bevindt zich op de schaal van harm tot hall meer in de buurt van harm...
> 
> Abdulwahid van Bommel*


Salaam Alaikoem,

Ik vraag me toch echt af welke 'minderheidsopinie' dat is en welke toegevoegde waarde het heeft om dat eventjes te vermelden?

----------


## GerardJoling

porno is heerlijk en ik geniet optimaal met mijn ventje.

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door GerardJoling_ 
> *porno is heerlijk en ik geniet optimaal met mijn ventje.*



Zwijg!



On-Topic:

Waarom naar pornofilms kijken...is seks met je vrouw/man dan zo waardeloos  :moe:

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Waarom naar pornofilms kijken...is seks met je vrouw/man dan zo waardeloos *


Niet waardeloos (al zou dat ook kunnen) maar gewoon anders. Gewoon platte sex geeft een andere beleving dan liefde en romantiek. Verder moet iedereen daar zelf maar een goed of fout op plakken. Voor mij persoonlijk vind ik dat het beide moet kunnen, als daar tenminste behoefte aan is. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Niet waardeloos (al zou dat ook kunnen) maar gewoon anders. Gewoon platte sex geeft een andere beleving dan liefde en romantiek. Verder moet iedereen daar zelf maar een goed of fout op plakken. Voor mij persoonlijk vind ik dat het beide moet kunnen, als daar tenminste behoefte aan is. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*



Als de man hiervan gebruik wilt maken..dus behoefte aan pornofilms, dan zou het verstandig zijn om eerst te overleggen aan vrouwlief... :knipoog:

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Als de man hiervan gebruik wilt maken..dus behoefte aan pornofilms, dan zou het verstandig zijn om eerst te overleggen aan vrouwlief...*


Praten is de basis van een huwelijk. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Praten is de basis van een huwelijk. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*





Helaas gebeurt dit niet in ieder huwelijk  :knipoog:

----------


## Zoefria

Daarom wil ik zo snel mogelijk trouwen!

Misschien vinden jullie mij raar,doenia hania,maar ik bid elke dag om een goede moslim man,waar ik enorm veel van hou en vice versa,om geen zondes meer te plegen.Ik weet dat alles verleidelijk is,en ik ben niet sterk genoeg om mij te verzetten tgn alle zondes.

Ik probeer beetje bij beetje om mij ervan af te wenden,maar wat verboden is, is meestal zoet.N3el shitaan!

Ik wil gewoon een mannetje,dat wij goed met mekaar kunnen opschieten,die bezig is met zijn geloof,zodat hij mij ook erbij kan helpen.Ik vraag niet veel wallah,de meeste dromen van weet ik veel wat.een cariere opbouwen,sparen om huizen te kopen,te reizen etc.

Nee dat hoeft ni voor mij,dat moet allemaal niet!Ik verlang gewoon naar een goede moslimman,die mij respecteert en die mij liefheeft.

Maar die zijn schaars,je vindt ze niet meer spijtig genoeg :'(

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Zoefria_ 
> *Maar die zijn schaars,je vindt ze niet meer spijtig genoeg :'(*


Voor de rest van de wereld is het vinden van een goede partner niet eenvoudiger hoor. Misschien liggen de eisen en wensen anders maar dat is dan ook alles wat verschilt. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## eLVeertje

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Voor de rest van de wereld is het vinden van een goede partner niet eenvoudiger hoor. Misschien liggen de eisen en wensen anders maar dat is dan ook alles wat verschilt. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*


  


[GLOW=skyblue]Goed gezegd[/GLOW] .. Ik dacht ook dat ik der nog een eeuw over zou doen om een lieve jongen te vinden.. mijn eisen zin op zich ook best wel hoog.. MAAR nu ik er er een heb gevonden ben ik al bijna 1,5 jaar gelukkig met hem  :love2:  
Owja.. en dat dan ook zonder pornofilms.. ik weet niet of hij daar naar kijkt maar ik denk het niet  :Cool:

----------


## galidrif

> _Geplaatst door tazaghiniagirl_ 
> *a mojizan wie weet nou niet dat dat haram is.... *


ik wist het echt niet hoor  :vierkant:   :wat?!:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door tazaghiniagirl_ 
> *a mojizan wie weet nou niet dat dat haram is.... *



Op vlak van islamitische etiquette kan jij nog veel bijleren.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door galidrif_ 
> *ik wist het echt niet hoor  *



Maak je geen zorgen. Het is een vraag als een ander. Van Bommel geeft ook aan dat sommige mensen het gebruiken als stimulering voor een doodlopend seksleven.

----------


## GerardJoling

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden zijn ook voor anderen interessant. Vandaar hier deze vraag plus antwoord.
> 
> Vraag: 
> 
> Mag je volgens de Islam wel naar pornofilms kijken ? 
> 
> 
> Antwoord: 
> ...


 porno is gewoon LEKKER :lekkerpuh:

----------


## ricknick3

Ik als moslim jongen heb geen vrouw dus geen sex. en daar om kijk ik soms na porno moslim of niet blijf man met lusten. Wat kan het voor kwaad als je na porno kijkt. Porno is heel vreedzaam en alle rassen bedrijven daar de liefde in harmonie met elkaar. Moet ik soms na CNN kijken en vieze oorlogsbeelden en lijken zien. Geef mij maar leuke vreedzaame porno doet toch niemand kwaad.

----------


## hadassa

Porno is een oppervlakkig iets. Waarom naar andermands naaktheid kijken, waarom naar andersmans intiem gebeuren kijken, waarom je inlaten in het seksgebeuren van een ander???

Ik snap echt werkelijk waar niet dat dit niet als toppunt van oppervlakkigheid wordt gezien.

Deze wereld zegt: iedereen moet het toch zelf weten...

Nee, dat vind ik niet, ik zou zeggen: mensen denk na en ontwikkel kennis en inzicht!!

Waarom??

Neem jezelf en de ander serieus!!

Deze hele wereld is op weg naar haar verdoemenis!! De satan weet precies hoe hij zwakke mensjes moet pakken.

Porno maakt je geest>> ziek, oppervlakkig, dood, kil, koel, gevoelloos, mat, liefdeloos..............

----------


## salinger

In my head, I'll play dead, dear God, just only if you want me to.

----------


## GerardJoling

I memorize the words to the porno movies
This is a new religion to me

----------

